
China begins operating world’s largest radio telescope - velodrome
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/b51775577335473b9dfa783b6e293965/china-begins-operating-worlds-largest-radio-telescope
======
cianuro
Don't use the sun as an amplification vector and attract Extraterrestrial
attention!

~~~
qd6pwu4
Haha, Three Body is a great fiction story

~~~
merpnderp
Spoiler alert, that's still in my TOREAD list :/

~~~
cianuro
Sorry :( You should still definitely read it! It's an excellent story.

------
ryanmarsh
Everyone remembers what Arecibo was originally built for right?

~~~
TeMPOraL
I don't, and for those who like me didn't know:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arecibo_Observatory#Design_and...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arecibo_Observatory#Design_and_architecture)

Apparently it was initially meant to help identify re-entering warheads so
that they could be shot down before hitting their targets.

~~~
ryanmarsh
Or pick up radio signals from Russia when they bounced off the moon...
[https://steveblank.com/secret-history/](https://steveblank.com/secret-
history/)

------
daeken
The article mentions searching for gravitational waves. Anyone have info on
how they might accomplish that via radio telescope?

~~~
ngoldbaum
Pulsar timing arrays:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulsar_timing_array](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulsar_timing_array)

~~~
daeken
Ah hah! I thought it might be something like that, but figured there was
something I wasn't considering. Thanks for the link.

------
leowinterde
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d27ZWhOM2W8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d27ZWhOM2W8)

------
ddon
Strange that the last news from FAST was on August 9th:
[http://fast.bao.ac.cn/en/index_eng.html](http://fast.bao.ac.cn/en/index_eng.html)

Basically for month and a half pretty much no press releases from them.

------
leesalminen
I didn't see it in the article, but I recently heard that NIST played a role
in the design of this telescope.

------
srikar
Sad this was promoted instead of this submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12574669](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12574669)

That is the original ap.org link

~~~
sctb
Sorry your submission didn't come out on top, but thanks for the link! We've
updated the URL of this one from [http://phys.org/news/2016-09-china-world-
largest-radio-teles...](http://phys.org/news/2016-09-china-world-largest-
radio-telescope.html).

~~~
billforsternz
I love the light handed, thoughtful, considered moderation on HN. The contrast
with Stack Overflow (as per an active thread at the moment) is stark. Well
done, please keep it up.

